# Orlando area /Bonnet Creek



## snoope (Dec 21, 2013)

I am new to the boards here, so go gentle on me. I am a DVC member and have exhausted all points. I would like to travel to the Disney area for one month. My time frame is anywhere from mid January to [Feb. 4]. 

I would like a one bedroom with a full kitchen. My preference is Bonnet Creek, however I am open to suggestions. I have no idea how to make this happen. I have rented my Disney points many times but this is completely different. Let me know what offers you have!

Dave
radioslavedave@rogers.com


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 21, 2013)

One place you might try is the TUG classifieds.  This is a search of the Wyndham points for rent ads currently running.  Since BC is a Wyndham resort, one of these owners may be able to help you.  Start with the best price you see and go from there.

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi and welcome to TUG!

A gentle reply  - since this is the Last Minute Rental Forum, your post is too early for the dates you want (you are limited to the next 45 days on this forum.)  Please see the red date at the top of the forum - that is the latest date you can request as of today.  

I am going to edit your post to comply with the date rules. You are welcome to repost as the red date moves forward.

And here is how to rent a timeshare from a private owner:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109479


----------



## jhoug (Dec 23, 2013)

*sent you a pm*

sent you a pm. 
have Bonnet creek weeks Jan 18-Feb1


----------



## ljc50 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Bonnet Creek*

If you are still looking, I could get you into Bonnet Creek for 7 nights 1/4 - 1/11.


----------



## krisd12 (Dec 31, 2013)

*1/18-1/25*

I have a 2bedroom at Westgate Town Center and can prob get you two or 3 weeks if interested...:whoopie:


----------

